# Galaxy Mega 6.3" and 5.8" announced



## elbows (Apr 11, 2013)

I guess Samsung really decided to push what can possibly still count as a phone given huge screen sizes:

http://www.engadget.com/2013/04/11/samsung-galaxy-mega-6-3-5-8/

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22107787

The rest of the spec doesnt excite me and the screen res of the 5.8" one seems to be somewhat behind the times so I'm not really interested in these myself, but I will be intrigued to see if they sell well or not.


----------



## elbows (Apr 11, 2013)

And I vaguely recall the word mega starting to be used rather sarcastically when I was at school


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2013)

Early verdict on the 6.3" beast: "Impressive."









> We suspected that Samsung was working on  a 6.3″ smartphone, and frankly, we thought that it was the Galaxy Note 3 until recently. While it is just about certain that the Samsug Galaxy Note 3 will come in due time, the arrival of this Galaxy Mega is quite a surprise, and mostly a good one. The smartphone design looks great, and it has little to envy to the Galaxy S4, it is really like a close relative.
> 
> The Galaxy Mega is not meant as being the new high-end specs performer. Instead, it is a smartphone that was designed to maximize the utilization comfort and the productivity of key visual apps that can run very well on a dual-core processor (like email, web pages, reading, typing, photos).
> 
> We wouldn’t be surprised if in the future, Samsung would press harder if the success is as great as the company hopes it will be. The Galaxy Mega may not be a “specs” phone, but for most cases, when it comes to large display smartphones, the Samsung Galaxy Mega is the new king of the hill.


 
http://www.ubergizmo.com/2013/04/samsung-galaxy-mega-hands-on-review/


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2013)

It looks insanely big, but if you use your phone almost exclusively as a tablet - and have big pockets - then why not?


----------



## Sunray (Apr 13, 2013)

Not far off the nexus 7? I would need to try using it as a phone before I make up my mind if its great or silly. 

Talk about scatter gun product line up.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 13, 2013)

That is quite large. I got the galaxy note when it first came out, and I was quite dubious about it's size. I got comments on how massive my phone is. 

I love it now though. I couldn't imagine having a phone with a smaller screen. If I was looking for a new one, I might even go for one of these slightly bigger ones.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2013)

Video review. Cheap at £327.



http://www.pocket-lint.com/review/123226-samsung-galaxy-mega-6-3-review


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 4, 2013)

looks pretty good...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 6, 2013)

Been thinking about getting one of these. I hardly ever use my phone for talking on. Much more so for tableting. I've been on the fence about which one. There's the Fonepad which is great value, but very big and the specs aren't upto much, there's the T211 Galaxy Tab 3 with a whopping 7 inch screen and voice capability. However, the camera is pretty sad and there's no flash either.The Note 2, or 3 look amazing but may be overkill on specs with a slightly smaller screen. I'm not fussed about the magic S Pen or any of those bells and whistles on that either.

This looks pretty decent as an alternative, super large screen, decent camera, decent battery, samsung quality but without the frills of the S4 or Note


----------

